# AVUS SILVER TT S-Line RS4.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Good pics.

I really like the Avus Silver - I wish we had the option.

And I like the RS4s alloys - should I change! :wink:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the colour!

But for some reason the RS4 don't look great when you take a photo at a 45 degree angle! Always look better side on...


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

I just [smiley=sweetheart.gif] those RS4's


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice colour - sits too high IMHO - needs to drop a bit - 10mm might do it 

Nice to see an S line in a colour other than red..


----------



## ISOBEL (Dec 1, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] f***ing awesome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ISOBEL said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] f***ing awesome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I think you mean very nice or you will be upsetting the mods :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Loving the rims 8)

Has anyone had their MK2 delivered in the UK with OEM RS4s yet ?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

F***ing nice colour ! And F***ing nice s-line package........

and F***ing difficult wheels to clean.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't agree about cleaning the wheels... they are pretty easy to clean IMO!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

This car is almost perfect on the outside. :wink: 
The only thing it needs are S6 wheels (9x19 ET 52) and a 30mm drop. 8)

Hans.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Loving the rims 8)
> 
> Has anyone had their MK2 delivered in the UK with OEM RS4s yet ?


I have - but the car is still wrapped up at the dealers with nice blue plastic covering the wheels! I am probably not going to take delivery until January so it will be staying like this for a few weeks!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice one 8)

Well at least I know they must have some stock in the factory :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rebel said:


> F***ing nice colour ! And F***ing nice s-line package........
> 
> and F***ing difficult wheels to clean.


What time is it? Oh aye time to grow up - flame room, er, no.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Out with the old and in with the new :?: 
Good old Avus, still the best colour IMO and the RS4's really set it off.

That would be top of my Christmas list [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

John you are a "plinten-piemelaar"...

Robbie 8)


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

> What time is it? Oh aye time to grow up - flame room, er, no.


well it is a F'in nice package..put a picture of the car in the flame room and I am sure that things will heat up more...


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice wheels, but discs are bit small.......get me ceramic one......lol


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Great colour, would change to that if i could


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hans did you ever saw the Turbines and the RS4's in the flesh?
The thing i liked the most on the turbines is the "depth" 
The wheels look "fat" and "deep" The place where the bolts are fitted, are much deeper than the outside from the wheel.
They got a nice curb to the inside when you look from some angle.

DC can you say this in better english maybe? You know proberly what i mean.

I miss that special look at the RS4's Wheels....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Great colour, would change to that if i could


You could order avus as a special order paint.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

vagman said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > Great colour, would change to that if i could
> ...


Yeah i could.... no.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Hans did you ever saw the Turbines and the RS4's in the flesh?
> The thing i liked the most on the turbines is the "depth"
> The wheels look "fat" and "deep" The place where the bolts are fitted, are much deeper than the outside from the wheel.
> They got a nice curb to the inside when you look from some angle.
> ...


I think what you are trying to say Rebel, is that the Turbines have a slight concave (dished) surface which interacts with the turbine arms to reflect light like a multi-faceted diamond. They also convey an element of dynamism at standstill or on the move.

IMO they look similar to the over-egged alloys drawn on concept cars and look fabulous in the metal and when walking/driving by as the light catches different surfaces and angles. I also think they really suit the car and its tauter surfaces and to my eyes they look premium wheels. They might not look right on other cars, but they really do look great on the TT and I think they are the best alloys for the TT - even better than the RS4s which I think are awsome; but we call them RS4s for a reason! :wink:

Of course this is all my opinion. 

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you Donald ! Couldn't say it better (Maybe in dutch i could )


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

> Don't agree about cleaning the wheels... they are pretty easy to clean IMO!


I agree


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's because you don't know any better than cleaning your's


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Let me guess the turbines are best and easiest wheels to clean


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At the end of the day its down to personal taste and for me the RS4 wheels are too open ,not enough metal in them . Of course I like the wheels I have on MY car otherwise they wouldn't be on the car in the first place :wink:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not making a judgement on the style of wheel, what i'm trying to point out is that Rebel is making claims about how difficult it is to clean RS4 wheels when he hasn't got them so as usual cannot support his claims. :lol:

I have RS4 wheels and as previously stated are not difficult to clean, my past 8 cars have had alloys wheels so can compare with numerous other styles of wheels that i have cleaned.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

coley said:


> I'm not making a judgement on the style of wheel, what i'm trying to point out is that Rebel is making claims about how difficult it is to clean RS4 wheels when he hasn't got them so as usual cannot support his claims. :lol:
> 
> I have RS4 wheels and as previously stated are not difficult to clean, my past 8 cars have had alloys wheels so can compare with numerous other styles of wheels that i have cleaned.


Coley....do you use a "specialist" cleaner like Meguairs "Hot Wheels" or is it a bucket of soapy water and sponge/mitt..?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I have applied supaguard wheel protector and now just use water and a sponge. Brake dust comes off now no problem.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

that's a great colour for the car....but not worth the extra money for just paint....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT always did look nice in avus


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

3 outside pics.


























Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't like the purple look.....

The A4 has a better steel-grey colour in their program ...that's more beautiful than this purple grey avus....


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Don't like the purple look.....
> 
> The A4 has a better steel-grey colour in their program ...that's more beautiful than this purple grey avus....


Silver Grey, Lava Grey or Daytona Grey are the better looking gray's for the TT.
btw, i still prever Phantom Black. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like the purple look.....
> ...


Indeed, 
Avus looks sometimes like the "Akoya" from the A3.
Also a purple-grey one.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

The S-lines changes are very subtle aren't they.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

moore11 said:


> The S-lines changes are very subtle aren't they.


Yes they are and it looks 8) .

Hans.


----------

